# Walter Gieseler: Violin concerto (1961)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

*Walter Gieseler* (1919-1999) was a German composer and teacher. His *"Concerto for violin and string orchestra"* dates from 1961 and premiered by none less than Nicolas Chumachenco. I am happy to say that the full score is now available free of charge from my website. I also included a recording of an actual performance, so you can get the complete set here:

*https://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/walter-gieseler/*

Here is a short biography of Walter Gieseler:

Walter Gieseler was born on 3 October 1919 in Hannover (Germany). He finished school with an "Abitur" in 1938 and was later drafted for military service in the World War II. After the end of war Walter Gieseler studied music, German philology and school music in Göttingen and Colonne. He graduated in 1949 with a doctoral thesis on the harmony of Brahms and started a teaching profession in Kleve. There he founded the local Collegium Musicum and the municipal singing community. Since 1963 Walter Gieseler gave lectures at the "Pädagogische Hochschule Rheinland" in Colonne. There he became professor in 1970 and the director of the faculty for music and its didactics.
In 1982 Walter Gieseler was awarded the German Federal Cross of Merit and received the Johann Moritz Culture Award in 1995.
Walter Gieseler died on 28 April 1999 in Kleve.


----------

